# ICT Techician



## rmcmullen (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi,

Do you need to have an HND in computing to be come an ICT Techician. I am currently doing an HNC in Computing and im also doing 70-680.

Thanks

R


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

You don't need anything to be a tech. However, certifications and degrees can give you an advantage over your competition.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

experience is what counts. Someone with 10 years experience will have an advantage over someone with 10 years worth of study.

I have a HND but it did not help me get a job it wasn't until I got some experience that I got hired. It took me 8 years to get into IT firstly because I was applying for jobs beyond my experience level because I thought the HND set me up for those types of positions and secondly because I had no experience.

I was building PCs for people and sorting out problems and I also helped at a charity doing a bit of tech support whilst studying for my A+ and N+ all that helped me get a job.


----------



## rmcmullen (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi,

Do you know any charities in scotland that need tech support.


R


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

no but why not ask.

I worked for age concern for a while.

Also ask in local religious places like churches n stuff. It may not be pure tech support but churches and places like that use computers too.


----------



## rmcmullen (Oct 1, 2011)

ok Thanks

R


----------



## rmcmullen (Oct 1, 2011)

I am the webiste admin at my church and I fix my family computers when they have a problem. Does that count.

Thanks 

R


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

rmcmullen said:


> I am the webiste admin at my church and I fix my family computers when they have a problem. Does that count.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> R


Being the Web site admin at church would potentially help you get a job as a Web site designer (if you wanted to go that route). Administering their computers would help you get a job as a tech.

Fixing your family's computers won't get you much traction, unfortunately, because everybody and his brother does that. Doing PC tech support for charities and small businesses would help significantly.


----------

